
Dilbert: We are going to try something called Agile Programming...  - nickb
http://www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert2666700071126.gif
======
champion
Man, developers in my office _loved_ this...

------
sammyo
Posted over the sink!

